

Videos from the Economic Manhattan Project - jamesbritt
http://www.edge.org/documents/archive/edge285.html

======
brentr
So far I have made it through Weinstein's, Roubini's, and Taleb's talks. What
I have seen is a good start towards understanding a subject that we have very
little hold over right now. If you can find the time to watch even one of
these videos, it is well worth it.

